# $1,000 dollars a week... Finally



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

This week, after I been driving for 2 1/2 months, I'm going finally break $1,000 income. I'm curious if anyone else makes $1,000 a week on a consistent basis and how many hours one has to drive. As of right now, I'm at $877.00 and it's 4:00 p.m. in Chicago. I hope I make it. I've driven 7 days this week. 

Just keeping in at 100%


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

how much gas, how many miles, how many hours?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

No I do not.

If I work 10 hours(including commute) I can usually make near $100 in a day.
My high so far for a week is $820. (117/day x 7day week, approx 70 hours)
I had open heart surgery in June, so 10 hours is already ambitious. I have not been able to clock 70hr weeks consistently. However, this is a nice rehab job.
When I do become strong enough to go 70hrs consistently, I will be strong enough to upgrade my full-time gig as well(a slightly better paying /hr job doing something other than Uber).

Earnings = 100
Gas = -15
Car Maintenance/Depreciation+cost of eventual replacement = -?

+$60 or so? for 10 hours?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> how much gas, how many miles, how many hours?


These things do not matter to Uber drivers, they are exempt from such costs , you also forgot how many trips and dead miles. Classic newbers .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> These things do not matter to Uber drivers, they are exempt from such costs , .


..........especially if they have a Prius........................


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........especially if they have a Prius........................


Exactly


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

Prius is ugly man  I'd rather drive a black honda accord tinted windows  sexy.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a couple back to back weeks just under $1k earnings. 65 hours each week. About $11 per hour after gas, maintenance and vehicle replacement cost. 

Last week my earnings were about 650, I had a headache for a couple days and didn't work much.

This week I'm $40 shy of $900. I've spent a ton of hours to get there. My hourly for the week going into this afternoon was less than $9.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> how much gas, how many miles, how many hours?


I just finished my week and I still didn't reach $1,000. I won't know how many hours I worked last week until a few day when I get my statement. Once I get it I will share in post.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

My last post I uploaded the wrong file. Here is my earnings for last week.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> My last post I uploaded the wrong file. Here is my earnings for last week.


Log your hours man. The hours that uber weekly summaries show are only app on hours. Surely you spend upwards of ten hours a week waiting for surge or deadheading out of shitholes.

Also, if you don't already, make sure to log your miles, on paper. Write your start and end mileage for each shift for tax purposes.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Log your hours man. The hours that uber weekly summaries show are only app on hours. Surely you spend upwards of ten hours a week waiting for surge or deadheading out of shitholes.
> 
> Also, if you don't already, make sure to log your miles, on paper. Write your start and end mileage for each shift for tax purposes.


Thanks. I have a leased vehicle, I can deduct the miles? I'm already going to deduct the lease payments.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Last week statement.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> Thanks. I have a leased vehicle, I can deduct the miles? I'm already going to deduct the lease payments.


You can use one or the other, not both, either the miles or expenses, not both.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

The_One said:


> You can use one or the other, not both, either the miles or expenses, not both.


Thanks.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> Thanks.


I always use the miles, they outweigh the expenses, most taxi drivers do the same.
And if you operate under a corporation you can deduct office expenses like your cell phone bill, stationery, etc. and rent, even when using a home office, talk to your accountant, TurboTax also has all those options.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

The_One said:


> I always use the miles, they outweigh the expenses, most taxi drivers do the same.


I lease from Breeze. $800.00 a month. I don't think my mileage will exceed that.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I lease from Breeze. $800.00 a month. I don't think my mileage will exceed that.


You can not use the mileage if the car Lease is not under your name, are you renting or is the lease under your namename, the car registered to you.


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

The_One said:


> I always use the miles, they outweigh the expenses, most taxi drivers do the same.
> And if you operate under a corporation you can deduct office expenses like your cell phone bill, stationery, etc. and rent, even when using a home office, talk to your accountant, TurboTax also has all those options.


So if miles always outweigh expenses, fpr accounting purposes for profitability you should be looking at actual expenses instead of irs right offs per mile.
Right?
When you are trying to determine your profit.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

The_One said:


> You can not use the mileage if the car Lease is not under your name, are you renting or is the lease under your namename, the car registered to you.


I think the lease is in my name. I'm not sure now. I will check later. The registration is definetly in my name.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> My last post I uploaded the wrong file. Here is my earnings for last week.


Wow that's a lot of trips. It would take a third (or less) as many trips to make that much in Houston, the way I approach it anyway. At least you don't get bored I guess.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

So you made $667 after the car payment right? Now how many hours did it take you to do that?


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

If you lease the car how many Miles are you allowed per year?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

volksie said:


> He needs a better STRATEGY!


Strategy, Uber drivers are exempt "don't need" from strategy.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

volksie said:


> He needs a better STRATEGY!


Work is work. There is no way around it.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

DesDriver said:


> So you made $667 after the car payment right? Now how many hours did it take you to do that?


Correct. I will know that once I get my statement in a few days.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

ulf said:


> If you lease the car how many Miles are you allowed per year?


I'm allowed 500 miles per week. If I go over that I'm charged *I believe* .10 a mile.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

volksie said:


> Hehee....I'm poking fun at you Mr. One because you're "Mr. Anti-Strategy". Now that I've "Strategicly" added Lyft, I make more $ in less time & the Lyft tips pay Lyft's 20% commission.
> 
> Dear Mr. Goober, you need a dose of "Stratification". You're on the road to Zero Profits, Sorry.


Explain. I don't see how. My expenses are $200 for a weekly lease and Uber takes 20% off the top. I worked less hours when I drove a cab. I stayed out all day long. The only difference is I can't take a nap at the airports anymore. My best week driving a cab was $1800.00 in a week. That's not even possible with driving Uber. My expense driving a cab was $700 per week for leasing the cab and I still made out like a bandit. I think it's possible to take home $1,000 + a week but it's not sustainable without those breaks I used to get at the airport.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

volksie said:


> Wow! You certainly know how to work and you have much more driving experience than I. One thing I will tell you is get Lyft and learn how to use both Apps so they compliment each other.


I signed up for Lyft. I think you're right. It's time to start using it!


----------



## Whyoh (Oct 10, 2015)

In NYC I hit 1100 to 1300 most weeks


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

Whyoh said:


> In NYC I hit 1100 to 1300 most weeks


In NYC a ups driver makes $100,000 a year lol


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Whyoh said:


> In NYC I hit 1100 to 1300 most weeks


How many hours? Are the rates the same as Chicago? I think if I work from 6am until 12 a.m. / 7 days I can do that. But, I don't want to do that anymore. My body is in pain after a week of driving like that.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I'm allowed 500 miles per week. If I go over that I'm charged *I believe* .10 a mile.


I don't understand ,with 500 Miles allowed you can't make $ 1000.00,so you must be way over your limit every week


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

This is the first time I got close to $1,000. So, I haven't ever went over my limit. It is possible that this will be the first week that I have.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I lease from Breeze. $800.00 a month. I don't think my mileage will exceed that.


Wow! What kind of maintenance is covered by them? What must you account for in terms of keeping it on the road? If you are going to pay that much a week, you better be hammering it out.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not sure what's covered in maintenance. I've already paid for an oil change.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

ulf said:


> I don't understand ,with 500 Miles allowed you can't make $ 1000.00,so you must be way over your limit every week


I can make as much as I want as long as I'm driving. I'm given 500 miles a week, but after 500 miles I'm charged by Breeze. Doesn't Uber pay .90 a mile? If I go over 500 miles and Breeze takes .10 a mile after that, I'm still making .80 a mile. Certainly I can make over $1,000 a week. My point to all this is what type of labor it takes to do it with so many people wanting a pie of the pie. That's the point.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Very strange math,Uber pays you 90Cent a Mile if you are on a trip ,how about all these Miles you drive empty and you still get charged 10Cent a Mile from the leasing company


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I'm not sure what's covered in maintenance. I've already paid for an oil change.


Well, $800 is a ton of money....... Can you do a little research for the forum/thread and find out who is expected to fix or replace what? That would be interesting. I would assume that if you pay $800/month for a car, you really are going to want to drive a lot in ordr to make it worthwhile.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Well, $800 is a ton of money....... Can you do a little research for the forum/thread and find out who is expected to fix or replace what? That would be interesting. I would assume that if you pay $800/month for a car, you really are going to want to drive a lot in ordr to make it worthwhile.


Please understand that I was a taxi driver until Uber took all the customers away. I normally earned $6,000 a month after paying $3,000 a month for my taxi lease each month. Driving a lot isn't something I'm not used to.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> Please understand that I was a taxi driver until Uber took all the customers away. I normally earned $6,000 a month after paying $3,000 a month for my taxi lease each month. Driving a lot isn't something I'm not used to.


As a taxi driver myself, I suppose I know what you mean about the tendency to drive a lot. Good luck with that. Let us hear about the details of the lease when you have them, that would be informative.


----------

